# General questions please push me in the right direction.



## sgoode2010 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm Steve I'm 20 years old and throughout my life I've wanted to be a law enforcement officer. I just have some general questions to try and get me in the right direction any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm currently attending umass lowell as a CJ major. I was trying to find out if there are any certifications I should be trying to obtain which will help me become an officer. Also I was wondering if there are any jobs that will help with gaining experience and look good on a resume. Any job offers would be appreciated lol. I'm new to the fourm/thread thing so if im doing this wrong sorry in advance.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i bet i know how this will turn out...

some will say "join the military"

some will say "move out of state"

some will say "go federal"

some will say "give up"

i think i'm forgetting one other response, but i'll let someone else say it


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

Hospital or hotel security jobs usually look good on a resume (at least, they look better than crappy contract gigs). Try to do weekends or part-time stuff. You might have to give up social time, but the experience will be useful and you never know who you will meet. Also, hook yourself up with an internship at one of the major area PDs. Will it give you civil service points? No. But you could gain some good knowledge, and helpful references if you go for a non-CS/campus job.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

jedediah1 said:


> i bet i know how this will turn out...
> 
> some will say "join the military"
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head; I think this might be the quickest-closed thread in history!

PS-- I second the military more than any other suggestion..


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jedediah1 said:


> i bet i know how this will turn out...
> 
> some will say "join the military"
> 
> ...


Just remember though, Door #1 will make Doors #2 and #3 easier to walk through.

Uncle Sam is always hiring.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Laziness is not looked upon as an asset in the law enforcement field. This topic has been covered ad nauseam.. The search button is your friend; use it....


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Alot of LEO started out as dispatchers. Just sayin' it may be helpful to start on the desk.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Deuce said:


> Laziness is not looked upon as an asset in the law enforcement field. This topic has been covered ad nauseam.. The search button is your friend; use it....


Hes not lazy, give the kid a friggin break.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

sgoode2010,

Perhaps go to your advisor and ask he or she about internships, UMass should have some type of LE program set up either interning at a local courthouse, probation office, or police department. Apply for a summer special position down the Cape, do a Cape Cod Commerce Department search on this subject ( this should lead to town department that offer summer special jobs and the requirements for such). Start now for next season. Good luck, this website offers some great ideas. As someone mentioned, try searching past posts on this matter.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Macop said:


> Hes not lazy, give the kid a friggin break.


He is, I did, and you're 3 weeks late....


----------

